# Cimicat or Royal Canin Babycat milk?? What do you recommend ...



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiya All...

Although it seems like Cimicat is quite popular ... may I ask what peoples opinions/views/experiences are with Royal Canin Babycat Milk??

I was recommended it when I took my cat to the vets for her blood test before mating so bought some in anticipation ... but now I'm worried it's not as good!

Also ... even if kittens are feeding well and mum is coping with the demand ... do you still help mum out / supplement with kitten milk?

..xx..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vets always recomend royal canin!

up to you, did you read the write ups on hypderdrug.co.uk about it?

I choose cimi-cat as it just read and look really good, I do know people who use Rc though and arehappy with it.

also if they are gaining well you dont need to top up, its only if you run into problems, if you notice mum has nio milk a shot of oxytocin will hopefully get it going (within48hours of birth) she may not have no milk and you have to hand feed


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> vets always recomend royal canin!
> 
> up to you, did you read the write ups on hypderdrug.co.uk about it?
> 
> ...


Yea I have noticed that they like RC! I have got the RC but that was before I found this lovely oracle of all knowledge!  lol If Cimicat will be better I have happy to buy that aswell...

No I haven't I will have a google now and read up on the reviews.

Thanks Taylorbaby  ..xx..


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Vets use RC because it's in their best financial interest, as well as Pro Plan.

I still prefer Cimicat but both are fine, they do the same job.

If it makes you feel more comfortable and you want to be extra prepared, get both


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> Vets use RC because it's in their best financial interest, as well as Pro Plan.
> 
> I still prefer Cimicat but both are fine, they do the same job.
> 
> If it makes you feel more comfortable and you want to be extra prepared, get both


never had a vet use proplan down here!

but they ALL seem to Loveeeeeeee 'science hills'


----------

